# UTV for 5?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

So it looks like I am going to have to sell my two 4-wheelers if I want the whole family to come along for the ride. I am looking at UTV's that have seating for 5 people. Can someone offer a recommendation of a particular brand/model? Which brands offer models that have seating for 5?


----------



## Huge29

We have a rhino 660 with aftermarket rear bench and roll cage. It can fit five if the three in the rear bench are all kids, but it only has two seat belts. The more practical option would be the Polaris Ranger Crew with two benches plus the bed. I hate Polaris and think that they are worthless and the Ranger rides like a tractor, good utility, but not sporty at all, but if you must have five it can do it easily as they are benches and not buckets like most have. We plan to add a 4 seater Teryx next year as they are very reliable and tough. My buddy has a toy rental business and he loves the rhino and the Teryx as reliability is job #1 with performance as #2. The issue being that they are four bucket seats. Field & Stream just rated the Teryx as the best in class or something like that.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Yeah, I've got seating for 4 on my wheelers. It has to be a 5 passenger vehicle. I looked at those Teryx things online and they look really cool. A rear bench seat is what I need, though. Or two benches.

This is wicked:
http://www.teryxforums.net/teryx4/18426-50-3-wide-bench-seat.html


----------



## Huge29

There is your answer! That would be sweet! What my buddy really likes about the Teryx is the wet brake.


----------



## orvis1

If you really need seating built for 5 the only factory option I know of is the Polaris Ranger Crew:

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/ranger-utv ... suit-camo/

Great ground clearance and excellent utility use just not very sporty and very bus-like to drive. With any of the side by sides you can always add and extended roll cage and rear seat to fit more passengers. Some of them you can change the bucket seats out for a bench seat configuration to add seating for a child. I did tons of research on side by sides and what I found was that all the companies/machines have their problems/issues you just have to pick what works for you. Here is what I found:

Kawasaki:
Pro's- Terex has a reliable motor system more stable than a rhino and many used models readily available on KSL good bed to add cage and seat in. More utility than sport. 
Con's-Clutch system blows can anyone say brute force? The reviews I have read on the new 4 seater model is that it is underpowered for it's size and interior is very basic. Plus being a 1st year model I would stay away from it until they work the kinks out.

Polaris:
Pro-Have a great utility vehicle in the crew and the best sport bike in the xp900 (until can am's maverick is released this month). Best sports suspension available in the S models and the XP models. The only company with a true 50" trail machine. 
Cons-Suspension issues, air intake issues, stay away from any 08-09 RZR they blow motors Polaris has taken it in the shorts on warranty motors. They do not offer a good option of in between sport/utility. The 50" machines sit way to low to the ground you will feel every rock you go over. The crew drives like a bus! The XP 900 RZR 4 is a sweet machine by far the best 4 seat option out there but the turning radius blows and you will not get it through a 60" gate.

Yamaha:
Pro -By far the most reliable machine on the market. Proven clutch system you can run in high all the time and good bed for putting cage/seat in. Tons of used ones on the market and they hold value well. I would go for the 700 fuel injected model if you went this way better power. 
Con-The 660 models are very underpowered. They feel very tippy and Yamaha has had lawsuits where they have had to add a side door and stabilizer bars to attempt to correct this feel. Yamaha is about 5 years behind in technology and I would never pay 12K for a new machine when the competitors offer so much more. Similar to the terex good utility little sport.

Can Am:
Pro-The best mix of utility and sport. The best out of the box horse power and acceleration. The most luxurious interior of any of the side by sides. Great technology with different keys you can control the top speed of your UTV. I have a key that limits it to 25MPH, 45MPH, or full performance. The highest top speed of any UTV out there currently. 
Cons-Loud, belts need to be replaced every 1500 miles, and interior heat in the cab.

I had a great ownership experience with our Grizzly's and wished Yamaha made a competitive side by side so we could stay with them. But this is what we decided on:










Plan on 14K - 22Kk by the time you accessorize if you buy new. If you go used plan on 7K-14K depending on what you go with. This market is growing and evolving the best is yet to come! Good luck on your purchase let us know what you end up with.


----------



## bwhntr

Great report. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TAK

RZR!!!! Momma takes two small ones and you take one on a wheeler. To me that is a plus, plus.... The poor kids don't need to ride in the rear of a UTV that I promise you will be full to the gills with dust! Also if one breaks down you have another to get out....



BirdDogger said:


> Yeah, I've got seating for 4 on my wheelers. It has to be a 5 passenger vehicle. I looked at those Teryx things online and they look really cool. A rear bench seat is what I need, though. Or two benches.
> 
> This is wicked:
> http://www.teryxforums.net/teryx4/18426-50-3-wide-bench-seat.html


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Thanks, Orvis! Very informative stuff. TAK, you may be on to something. Are there any smaller UTV's that have a bench seat? I could do three on one and two on the other if I had a bench seat on the UTV.


----------



## sawsman

orvis1 said:


> Polaris:
> &#8230;..Cons-Suspension issues, air intake issues, stay away from any 08-09 RZR *they blow motors* Polaris has taken it in the shorts on warranty motors.


The 2011's blow motors too! Personal experience with that..



> The 50" machines sit way to low to the ground you will feel every rock you go over.


.. and true that! I definitely need a lift kit on mine.

Great review on everything there orvis1.


----------



## Huge29

The Ranger is the only one with a bench seat as far as I am aware. I strongly dislike the snowmobile style transmission of the Rzr, I can't remember if the Ranger has the same. Anytime you are downhilling w/o using the gas it releases the belt and goes into neutral quickly sending down the hill now hitting the brakes sliding all over the place, whereas others automatically engine brake down the hill with or without gas being used. It does not seem like a big deal, but it is one of those things that make me strongly dislike the Polaris, among other issues.
$22k for a Can Am??!! Holy crap! If we all have a money tree I am sure that is the one we would all buy, until then...
Here is the 2007 Rhino 660 with the roll bar and bench added for a total cost of $7k we bought in April, with only 1,200 miles; we have since added another 1,200 in only 6 months. We carry five in it regularly as our three kids are 5, 7 and 9.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I like the $7k price better! And that kid with the head slumped over might be one of mine...They do that every time we ride!


----------



## Huge29

The $7k may be a bit below the blue book and a little difficult to find one that vintage at that price, it was only $6,200 before the cage and bench. My partner on the deal owns a toy rental place and buys them from wholesale dealers who buy them from people trading in when the dealer does not want the trade in.


----------



## orvis1

Yep I forgot to mention downhill braking is a JOKE with the Polaris machines. The other manufacturers have figured it out. Like I said Huge29 the Rhino, Terex,and ranger are all great options if you want utility they just don't offer any performance. I like to go fast (got mine to 74mph) but I wanted the ability to remove the rear seat and have a bed for fishing gear. Mine was 17K OTD with taxes and about 4500 worth of add on items to the utv. If you put a rear net on the back and a 1/2 winshield seat it is dust free I was amazed coming from the ATV world! If you want a rhino they are a dime a dozen on KSL especially a 660's but you will not get fuel injection so a you have a lot of bargning power especially in about 2 months when people are trying to dump them in the winter. In the UTV world it was hard for me because I wanted some sport and utility and wasn't willing to sacrifice one to get the other so that is how we decided on the Can Am. Is it a perfect machine not even close but like I was saying each machine has it's own issues and you have to take the ones you can live with for how you ride. Bottom line is go out and ride each of the machines and see what works best for your application and pull the trigger. You have to fork over the money for it so get what you want. If you want to ride the can am shoot me a PM and we will make arrangements.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Have you guys heard anything about the Arctic Cat Prowler?  I saw one online that has a bench seat for three people.


----------



## TAK

We are on our 2nd RZR had an 11 and it melted in the fire... No really it melted! One piece of advice is do not put a after market air filter in it. Voids the warranty and really does not help it much. Had to have a new moter after about 2200 miles. Have a 12 now, factory filter with a dust sock. 7 gal tank of fuel gets me over 120 miles. I built a rack for the back to have a place for the dogs. I really had no choice of what machine. I have to have the 50 inch. Yes they are lower, but also I have not had it even close to rolling. However I turned the shocks all the way up and it gives me just a little more clearance. To me that is not a problem because your to stay on the trails right? Most trailes are beat to death so chances of really hitting much is min.

I liked the Can Am, but again it was the 50 inch thing, that and momma wanted the RZR. If it was me I would have a Ranger hands down!!! The Artic cat... Well just being artic crap I would guess underpowered. I have not ran one, but a friend had a 1000 for about two weeks and now has a Ranger.

The biggest problems with UTV are the dust. IT ROLLS IN THE BACK. Sure block it off, but whoever is in the back seat looks like they took a 100 rolls in a fire pit. I hate it for my dogs even. If it is to dusty I will let them run more than ride or I drive like I stole it and take the chance of it not getting a chance to seep back on them. 

I have had about every make of machine. Really like it was said that none are perfect. But I am a Polaris fan. All MY wheelers are Polaris, but I own One honda, and 3 yamaha's. OK one is my dads but I have it until snow flys!

Polaris has a 570 in the RZR. I have not rode one? I would guess it would be under powered so to say, but that is 570ish cc and back in the day 300's was the big boys....The 800 are right around 11,300 and the 570 is like 9,999.00.....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I like to ride the trails, too. That's the bummer about the whole UTV thing. All this talk about motors burning up has me leary of a RZR. It sure would be cool with one of these, though:
http://tmwoffroad.com/product.sc?categoryId=11&productId=70

What about the Honda Big Red? There is a bench seat with 3 seat belts for that utv.


----------



## Huge29

The only place I have ever seen a Honda is at the dealer, never seen one on the road or trail. There does not seem to be any out there to speak of. I see a handful of the Chinese ones even, but never a HOnda.


----------



## orvis1

Stay away from the Prowler.. .There is a reason there are a ton of them for sale on KSL because they suck! If you are wanting to save the money get a rhino there was a 2008 on there with 1100 miles for $6600 bucks. TAK I promise you with the rear screen I have and the 1/2 windshield we stay nice and dust free in the UTV. I have my kids in the rear seat and they are dust free. I was amazed! Honda really isn't in the UTV biz Honda's are great machines if you want one that will last forever but beat the crap out of you.


----------



## orvis1

BirdDogger said:


> I like to ride the trails, too. That's the bummer about the whole UTV thing. All this talk about motors burning up has me leary of a RZR. It sure would be cool with one of these, though:
> http://tmwoffroad.com/product.sc?categoryId=11&productId=70
> 
> What about the Honda Big Red? There is a bench seat with 3 seat belts for that utv.


Get a XP900 RZR 4 and put that bad boy seat in there. Then you have the best of the best that is on the market currently. But you will need about 20K to play.


----------



## TAK

orvis1 said:


> Stay away from the Prowler.. .There is a reason there are a ton of them for sale on KSL because they suck! If you are wanting to save the money get a rhino there was a 2008 on there with 1100 miles for $6600 bucks. TAK I promise you with the rear screen I have and the 1/2 windshield we stay nice and dust free in the UTV. I have my kids in the rear seat and they are dust free. I was amazed! Honda really isn't in the UTV biz Honda's are great machines if you want one that will last forever but beat the crap out of you.


Have a picture? I to have my rear window and a half and a full windshild. It does block the dust where I sit, but if I was to put a jump seat in the rear... Whoever back there is going to end up with BROWN LUNG!


----------



## TAK

orvis1 said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to ride the trails, too. That's the bummer about the whole UTV thing. All this talk about motors burning up has me leary of a RZR. It sure would be cool with one of these, though:
> http://tmwoffroad.com/product.sc?categoryId=11&productId=70
> 
> What about the Honda Big Red? There is a bench seat with 3 seat belts for that utv.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a XP900 RZR 4 and put that bad boy seat in there. Then you have the best of the best that is on the market currently. But you will need about 20K to play.
Click to expand...

The still don't get you on width restricted trails.


----------



## TAK

BirdDogger said:


> I like to ride the trails, too. That's the bummer about the whole UTV thing. All this talk about motors burning up has me leary of a RZR. It sure would be cool with one of these, though:
> http://tmwoffroad.com/product.sc?categoryId=11&productId=70
> 
> What about the Honda Big Red? There is a bench seat with 3 seat belts for that utv.


Just run the stock air filter with a dust sock and you will be fine. I clean mine before each ride. Or I should say if the ride before was real dusty I clean it. I also keep one with me for that just in case. Other than that I have had no problems... No matter what do not let anyone talk you into a K&N or Uni Filter for it. JUNK!!!! That is the very reason I had to replace my moter. You can also spnd some money and have an air intake replaced and throw a Donalson air filter system in. These are the same ones that big dirt equipment use. They run around $400 for the system, but I think worth every penny. Thing is you use it take care of it and you will never have a problem.


----------



## orvis1

TAK said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to ride the trails, too. That's the bummer about the whole UTV thing. All this talk about motors burning up has me leary of a RZR. It sure would be cool with one of these, though:
> http://tmwoffroad.com/product.sc?categoryId=11&productId=70
> 
> What about the Honda Big Red? There is a bench seat with 3 seat belts for that utv.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a XP900 RZR 4 and put that bad boy seat in there. Then you have the best of the best that is on the market currently. But you will need about 20K to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The still don't get you on width restricted trails.
Click to expand...

Your right only one machine that goes through a 50" gate and it isn't a 4 seater... Like I said every machine has it's issue's pick your poison.



















You can see behind the rear seat is the netting on it. It keeps the kids dust free! My dealer told me that everyone who buys a 1/2 or full windshield doesn't want to spend the money on it. Then within 2 weeks they are back buying the netting. It just prevents the dust from being sucked back in.


----------



## TAK

That is a nice ride!!!!! 

I am guessing your moving a bit faster than a crawl not to get dust back in there. Some of the places that I ride I seem to just end up dusty... Even in the cab! 

I sure love it on days it just rained!!!!


----------



## yfzduner450

I bought a 2012 rhino in December and have just about 300 miles on it and love it. The can am is an awesome machine. My choice was between a can am, rhino and rzr. The rzr fell short once I found out about no engine brake and the can am fell short because of no true front diff lock. The rhino is a bit behind the rest in features and top speed but they are geared very well for mountain trails and with all 4 wheels turning, it's got me out of a few jambs already. They all have some pros and cons but you just gotta decide what your gonna use it for the most.


----------



## brookieguy1

Man some of you guys got nothin' but money. Hopefully with all this side-by-side rave going on I can finally get a good deal on an old ATV.


----------



## Huge29

yfzduner450 said:


> I bought a 2012 rhino in December and have just about 300 miles on it and love it. The can am is an awesome machine. My choice was between a can am, rhino and rzr. The rzr fell short once I found out about no engine brake and the can am fell short because of no true front diff lock. The rhino is a bit behind the rest in features and top speed but they are geared very well for mountain trails and with all 4 wheels turning, it's got me out of a few jambs already. They all have some pros and cons but you just gotta decide what your gonna use it for the most.


Did you not consider the Kawasaki Teryx? My buddy and cabin partner runs a toy rental business and swears by them. The Polaris...seriously? total crap, he won't own any of them, rhinos do pretty well, we have one now we will be selling to get the Teryx. He loves the wet brake, engine performance and overall reliability. He says that he can get the 4 seater for about $12,000, he clearly gets some volume pricing.


----------

